#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-01-17
<mrand> heh.  last gasp of myspace trying to say "we're still here and relevant!"... they just spammed me with subject line: "Now serving: Movies, Games & more"
<mrand> AND there unsubscribe link doesn't work.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-01-16
<derpossum> hello
<spridel> hi
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! Is dinda1 here?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2013-01-17
<s0ulburn> Hello anyone around?
<s0ulburn>   /wave
#ubuntu-us-tx 2019-01-15
<chiluk> YES, but only when people come here to ask if it's active
